# Kuzan runs a gauntlet...



## trance (Sep 9, 2013)

1. Jozu
2. CC + Monet
3. Sanji
4. Vergo
5. Zoro
6. Law 
7. Prime Chinjao
8. DD
9. Marco
10. Mihawk

Location: Sabaody

Intel: None

Distance: 25m

Mindset: IC

Rules: He is not healed after each battle.

Bonus scenario: The same as above except he is healed after battle.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 9, 2013)

S1 stops at Marco

S2 stops at Mihawk.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2013)

He probably stops at Marco if he's not healed. 

He clears or stops at Mihawk if he's healed.


----------



## RF (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco

S2: Stops at Mihawk


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 9, 2013)

Scenario One: He stops at Mihawk


Scenario Two: He clears


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 9, 2013)

Mihawk > Kuzan = Shanks.
IMO


----------



## RF (Sep 9, 2013)

> IMO



Didn't think the day would come when you use this abbreviation. 

But yeah, Mihawk is probably stronger than Kuzan due to superior hype.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Marco
S2: clears. But it will be really tough to beat someone like Mihawk.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Sep 9, 2013)

Scenario 1: He's not getting past Marco

Scenario 2: Mihawk wins


----------



## Etherborn (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco, that's a hell of a lot of mid tiers he has to go through. 

S2: Clears because he's stronger than Mihawk.


----------



## LB04 (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco
S2: Clears


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at DD. If not then definitely at Marco.

S2: Clears. Battle with mihawk could go either way but I'm going with kuzan.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 9, 2013)

Marco=aokiji>=kizaru


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2013)

My opinion...

*First scenario*
Jozu will be problematic but can beat him with mid-high difficulty. Everyone after and up to Prime Chinjao gets stomped.

Chinjao's continent splitting head would do serious damage but Kuzan was able to skillfully use his Haki and Logia dispersion to avoid a fatal blow from WB (who is stronger than Chinjao even in his old age) so I can see that happening here. 

Kuzan has already shown he is superior to DD but the Warlord can likely give him low-mid difficulty. 

Marco will be very hard to put down due to his haxed regeneration, speed and physical strength. Kuzan has monstrous stamina but Marco's is likely comparable. Overall, it could go either way (since Kuzan will be somewhat hurt from fighting Jozu).

If he does beat Marco, he for sure loses to Mihawk. To properly fight Mihawk, he would need to be at full strength and even then, it could either way and he'll be too exhausted from fighting Marco.

*Bonus scenario*
As I said, against Mihawk, it can go either way but I'll give Kuzan the benefit of the doubt and say he can outlast him and claim victory.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

^I think it's obvious that kuzan is stronger than DD but their small encounter didn't show anything. DD broke out of his ice easily.

And how is he low-mid diffing DD? Especially after fighting jozu and chinjao?


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco
S2: Either way with Mihawk but I think Kuzan would win.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> ^I think it's obvious that kuzan is stronger than DD but their small encounter didn't show anything. DD broke out of his ice easily.
> 
> And how is he low-mid diffing DD? Especially after fighting jozu and chinjao?



Yes that's why DD was panting after breaking out of the ice. Also what  difficulty do you think difficulty do you think DD will give Kuzan?


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2013)

@Luffee

Kuzan froze DD with a very casual attack that took DD a good bit of effort to break free of (as he was panting fairly heavily afterward).

Chinjao's greatest strength, obviously, is his headbutt. If Kuzan can avoid that, he can beat him without too much effort.


----------



## Luis209 (Sep 9, 2013)

Stops at Mihawk both scenarios.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

Slenderman said:
			
		

> Yes that's why DD was panting after breaking out of the ice.





			
				Mr. E Man said:
			
		

> Kuzan froze DD with a very casual attack that took DD a good bit of effort to break free of (as he was panting fairly heavily afterward).



Panting doesn't always mean a person is exerting himself. Obviously you're going to pant when you were half frozen in ice. Doesn't mean DD was tired or exerting himself.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Panting doesn't always mean a person is exerting himself. Obviously you're going to pant when you were half frozen in ice. Doesn't mean DD was tired or exerting himself.



When I run I will start panting after a while. That is exerting myself. He was tired because he had to try to break out of the ice. You pant when you're exerted not fully but in a lesser form. Also my other question still remains to be answered.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> When I run I will start panting after a while. That is exerting myself. He was tired because he had to try to break out of the ice. You pant when you're exerted not fully but in a lesser form. Also my other question still remains to be answered.



I'm not trying to sound rude but you need to check the definition of Panting.

Yes you pant when you run. And how does that help your argument?

Here's an expirement I'd like you to do. Fill a bucket with extremely cold water and shower yourself with it. See what happens.

As for your second question, I'd say high diff.


----------



## trance (Sep 9, 2013)

Panting-

*take short fast shallow breaths:to take short fast shallow breaths, especially when excited, hot, or after physical exertion.*

DD wasn't excited or hot, so he had to be tired.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Panting-
> 
> take short fast shallow breaths:to take short fast shallow breaths, *especially* when excited, hot, or after physical exertion.
> 
> DD wasn't excited or hot, so he had to be tired.



1. It says especially. So that means those aren't the only scenarios.

2. Showering with cold water or being frozen gives you the same feeling as excitement.

So DD wasn't exerting himself at all. He didn't even take a second to break out of the ice. As I said, shower yourself with extremely cold and bone chilling water and see what happens. Unless you're immune to the coldness, you will pant.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> I'm not trying to sound rude but you need to check the definition of Panting.
> 
> Yes you pant when you run. And how does that help your argument?
> 
> ...



You don't understand. When I run I get tired eventually, when DD broke out of the ice he was tired. Mr.E man already gave you the description. Now your answer to my question. I don't know how you can shit bricks thinking about someone then give them a high diff fight. For me I say mid diff/ mid high diff at the most. He was worried about Kaido who by hype and portrayal is in the same league as Aokiji. Luffy can high diff Sanji but would he shit bricks thinking about fighting him, no.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

Slenderman said:
			
		

> You don't understand. When I run I get tired, when DD broke out of the ice he was tired



What kind of logic is that?? 

Running is not the only thing that causes panting. So it doesn't mean DD was tired.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> Mr.E man already gave you the description



And I already replied to it.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> Also if you think something is rude don't say it



I don't believe what I said was rude. That's why I said that.



			
				Slenderman said:
			
		

> I don't know how you can shit bricks thinking about someone then give them high diff. For me I say mid diff/ mid high diff at the most. He was worried about Kaido who by hype and portrayal is in the same league as Aokiji. Luffy can high diff Sanji but would he shit bricks thinking about fighting him, no.




DD wasn't shitting bricks. It was just his plan to lure in Law. Besides we don't even know his true Intentions yet and why he wants CC so much. I don't think it's because of kaido. He has some other motives most likely.


----------



## Xcoyote (Sep 9, 2013)

Stops at Marco S1.
S2 clears,Mihawk gets one paneled.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm inclined to say that he loses to Mihawk in scenario 1.

I think that people don't grasp how strong Kuzan is.

We're talking about a guy who fought for 10 straight days,a guy that was taking brilliant punks from Jozu like nothing,an ability that is easily one of the most dangerous in the series and a guy that is exceptional in every physical stat.

I mean for Sakazuki to put him down,he needed to burn him severely and even make him lose a leg which is something no one will have the chance to do except from maybe Mihawk.

Marco clearly doesn't have the fire power to put him down before Kuzan does some major damage to him.And when Kuzan does major damage it means that you're ready to get destroyed the moment he freezes you because his ability is that dangerous.

The people from 2 to 6 are completely fodders against him and I really doubt that Chinjao will get the chance to land a good hit on him.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> ^I think it's obvious that kuzan is stronger than DD but their small encounter didn't show anything. DD broke out of his ice easily.
> 
> *And how is he low-mid diffing DD? Especially after fighting jozu and chinjao?*



You're talking about a guy who's capable of lasting ten days in battle against Sakazuki. He's barely going to feel anything after taking out trash (relative to him) like Jozu and Chinjao. 

Apart from Mihawk none of these guys are really too troubling for Kuzan in terms of posing any offensive threat to him. Even unhealed he's not going to suffer enough damage from them to fall before he reaches Mihawk. The only problem is that he'll start to fatigue by this point, especially facing Marco who's going to be a real drag to put away, putting him in less than top condition to face Mihawk which would lead to his downfall.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> What kind of logic is that?? :
> 
> Running is not the only thing that causes panting. So it doesn't mean DD was tired.
> 
> ...



Did you read his description. You pant when you are tired, hot, or exited was DD hot or exited?   Law threatens DD with Kaido and the admirals and you can see his expression. He's at a lost for words. Unless you can show me scans of what you're saying there's no point in you trying to deny what I say because I have canon facts. Also this is DD panting  If you still believe that DD was not tired then there's no point to this discussion.


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 9, 2013)

S1: Stops at Mihawk. None of the people before Mihawk are really going to injure him that much, but Marco, Jozu, and Dof will tire him out enough that it'll turn the last fight to Mihawk's favor.
S2: May or may not beat Mihawk. I'd say it's about 50/50.




Slenderman said:


> You don't understand. When I run I get tired eventually, when DD broke out of the ice he was tired. Mr.E man already gave you the description. Now your answer to my question. I don't know how you can shit bricks thinking about someone then give them a high diff fight. For me I say mid diff/ mid high diff at the most. He was worried about Kaido who by hype and portrayal is in the same league as Aokiji. Luffy can high diff Sanji but would he shit bricks thinking about fighting him, no.




Holy Jesus this is stupid. When I do aerobics I pant, and Dof was panting, therefore he must have been doing aerobics! Now we know how he stays in such good shape.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 9, 2013)

Doflamingo some way or another would fend off the Admirals because of his connections but that ain't the same with Kaido a pirate chasing him.Kaido wouldn't give a shit about Doflamingo having something to do with the World Nobles.


----------



## Orca (Sep 9, 2013)

Slenderman said:


> Did you read his description. You pant when you are tired, hot, or exited was DD hot or exited?   Law threatens DD with Kaido and the admirals and you can see his expression. He's at a lost for words. Unless you can show me scans of what you're saying there's no point in you trying to deny what I say because I have canon facts. Also this is DD panting  If you still believe that DD was not tired then there's no point to this discussion.



 You're kidding right? No seriously you're kidding right? So you can live in your fantasy dream world all you want and believe what you want about panting and being tired. As if DD was running a marathon 

I already addressed Mr. E man's definition in a previous post. Bottom line is DD broke out of the ice with no effort.

As for kaido, DD just looked angry because law was talking to him that way. Plus we still don't know what DD's true agenda is and why he wants CC so much. Simply putting, I don't think DD is scared of kaido.



			
				Admiral Kizaru said:
			
		

> You're talking about a guy who's capable of lasting ten days in battle against Sakazuki. He's barely going to feel anything after taking out *trash (relative to him) like Jozu* and Chinjao.



:sanji I rest my case.


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2013)

Scen1: DD or Marco
Scen2: Clears, or gives Mihawk and Extreme diff fight.


----------



## Slenderman (Sep 9, 2013)

Luffee said:


> You're kidding right? No seriously you're kidding right? So you can live in your fantasy dream world all you want and believe what you want about panting and being tired. As if DD was running a marathon
> 
> I already addressed Mr. E man's definition in a previous post. Bottom line is DD broke out of the ice with no effort.
> 
> ...



I showed you the scans and now you're grasping for straws. Everybody here knows that DD was panting. This is a pointless argument I have given actual reasons while you still haven't. The only thing that you've done so far is ridicule what I say then don't give proper answers. Manga facts are facts.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 9, 2013)

scenario 1: marco

scenario 2: mihawk


----------



## Dunno (Sep 10, 2013)

Scenario 1: Loses to Mihawk. I don't think anyone before him can deal enough damage to put him down, but he'll probably be fatigued, because especially Marco and DD will take time to take down. 

Scenario 2: Clears until Mihawk. Personally, I'd bet on Mihawk, but whoever wins, it's going to be tight.


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

Just because they don't have super awesome flashy moves, doesn't mean that they don't have firepower. Marco would kick the living shit out of Kuzan, and if that fails, he always has his phoenix claws.


----------



## TheShadowGekkoMoriah (Sep 10, 2013)

Scenario 1: marco or Mihawk

Scenario 2: ill give it to mihawk for now

btw did Kuzan actually loose a leg or is that only in the movie?


----------



## trance (Sep 10, 2013)

^He lost it in his fight with Akainu.


----------



## Thebest1 (Sep 10, 2013)

I dont understand is how most people say that Akainu>Mihawk but half the people are saying MIhawk>Aokiji...when Aokiji and Akainu were basically equal. IMO he clears scenario 2


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 10, 2013)

S 1: Stops at Marco or Mihawk

S 2: he clears


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Just because they don't have super awesome flashy moves, doesn't mean that they don't have firepower. Marco would kick the living shit out of Kuzan, and if that fails, he always has his phoenix claws.



He kicked him in the war


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

Correction - he kicked his spear. And you don't know whether he was injured or not.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Correction - he kicked his spear. And you don't know whether he was injured or not.



It's pretty clear that he wasn't


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

Prove it. 

Give it a few more kicks and he'd be genuinely messed up.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Give it a few more kicks and he'd be genuinely messed up.



I have nothing to prove,Kuzan was fine during the end of the war with no injuries


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

Luffy and Lucci shrugged off a dozen of punches from each other before they started to feel it. Don't expect brawlers to one shoot admirals.


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 10, 2013)

Stops at Marco

Clears


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Luffy and Lucci shrugged off a dozen of punches from each other before they started to feel it. Don't expect brawlers to one shoot admirals.



In the meantime Kuzan freezes him


----------



## Dunno (Sep 10, 2013)

Thebest1 said:


> I dont understand is how most people say that Akainu>Mihawk but half the people are saying MIhawk>Aokiji...when Aokiji and Akainu were basically equal. IMO he clears scenario 2



It's because Akainu was a beast at MF, while Aokiji didn't have as big of an impact. Plus the fact that Akainu is now the head of the marines and will probably be so at the final war, giving him more plot-relevance, and therefore power.


----------



## Vengeance (Sep 10, 2013)

Scenario one: might lose to DD already, stops definitely at Marco
Scenario two: clears all or all except Mihawk, not sure there


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

> It's because Akainu was a beast at MF, while Aokiji didn't have as big of an impact. Plus the fact that Akainu is now the head of the marines and will probably be so at the final war, giving him more plot-relevance, and therefore power.



Akainu and Aokiji were neck to neck - as close as they could possibly get, nobody can fit in between them, the chances of that happening are 0.1%.

Akainu is also in his prime, and no plot in the world will make him stronger.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 10, 2013)

Aokiji has 1 leg.
He is not neck to neck with Sakazuki anymore.


----------



## Orca (Sep 10, 2013)

He's a logia. Plus it's not like he used his leg in battle a lot. So it doesn't matter if he has a leg or not.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 10, 2013)

Akainu was never neck to neck with Aokiji. Akainu fodderized Aokiji then made him his bitch for 10 days.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 10, 2013)

> He's a logia. Plus it's not like he used his leg in battle a lot. So it doesn't matter if he has a leg or not.


Aokiji has 1 leg, he can't fight Akainu 10 days anymore.
And DD is not a top tier, Luffy is able to defeat him alone right now.


----------



## Orca (Sep 10, 2013)

Extravlad said:


> Aokiji has 1 leg, he can't fight Akainu 10 days anymore.
> And DD is not a top tier, Luffy is able to defeat him alone right now.



 Aokiji's leg doesn't matter in battle.
Who do you think luffy is?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 10, 2013)

Luffy is not a top tier, Vista mid diff Luffy.


----------



## Orca (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't believe in tiers. DD > Vista


----------



## trance (Sep 10, 2013)

DD has better portrayal and hype than Vista.


----------



## convict (Sep 10, 2013)

> You're talking about a guy who's capable of lasting ten days in battle against Sakazuki.



While that is a valid point he didn't exactly face a healthy Sakazuki for 10 days. As the battle wore on there must have been a decline in offensive output between the two until by the later days even people like Luffy could probably have taken attacks from either of them. Honestly my personal guess is that there was a huge decline in offensive power after the first couple of hours of nonstop barrages and from there on it was a match of endurance.


----------



## RF (Sep 10, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> DD has better portrayal and hype than Vista.



And when he faces a top tier ...... ck


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 10, 2013)

DD is portrayed as strong against fodder like Smoker 
Luffy/Zoro could one shot Smoker if they were bloodlusted


----------



## trance (Sep 10, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> And when he faces a top tier ...... ck



And Vista looked so much better.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol at Luffy and Zoro oneshotting Smoker.

What's with the Vista-hype anyway? Is it because he is a swordsman?

Btt:
Scenario 1: He stops at either DoFlamingo or Marco. Leaning towards Marco
Scenario 2: clears


----------



## Orca (Sep 10, 2013)

DD is superior to vista IMO. Hell he might even be superior to jozu but that's debatable.


----------



## PortgasDStarrk (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah , i wouldn't have a problem with DoFla>Jozu. Though , i don't read OP for fights and tiers anyway.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 10, 2013)

PortgasDStarrk said:


> Lol at Luffy and Zoro oneshotting Smoker.
> 
> What's with the Vista-hype anyway? Is it because he is a swordsman?
> 
> ...



How does Smoker survive Asura 3240 pound canon or Red hawk elephant thor gun?


----------



## jNdee~ (Sep 10, 2013)

Might as well say Sanji can one-shot Zoro.


----------



## Halcyon (Sep 10, 2013)

Might as well say Zoro half shots Sanji


----------



## TheOnlyOne1 (Sep 10, 2013)

First, Jozu would be able to give Aokiji some difficulty. In order for Aokiji to straight up stomp Jozu, there needs to be a distraction and Aokiji needs to immediately crush the frozen Jozu. 

Monet+CC LOL. If he didn't have knowledge maybe he would suffer like Luffy. But no one can see that happening right? lol. Yeah, they get stomped while Aokiji sleeps.

Sanji, Zoro, and Vergo can survive like Law against Fuji. They will be a nuisance for a bit until they get owned. 

Now Law. I'm not saying Law is Admiral level, it was made obvious he isn't, but based on the match up I think Law can give a "bit" of difficulty (which is not putting him on the same level as Aokiji, far from it). Of course he will get stomped too. Law is hax. Just a giant ball of hax. I think Aokiji is the best match up for him, then Akainu, then Fuji, and lastly Kizaru. 

Don Chinjao is a one trick pony most likely. Which doesn't have to be a bad thing. You should take advantage of what you can do. And Chin's head was very powerful so he could just run straight towards attacks. And we haven't completely seen Chin fight. We saw one panel that's difficult to gauge from. Albeit, he should put up some difficulty. 

Doflamingo is where it could go either way. From the last three fighters he will most likely receive minor wounds that wouldn't normally mean anything but against a fresh DD it might mean something. But I'm still leaning towards Aokiji. The other characters still shouldn't be that much individually. If DD loses he would still mess Aokiji up badly. 

Marco would low diff him. Not because Marco is so much stronger but because after all those fights Aokiji is bound to take injuries from some of them that will affect the fight. 

*Second Scenario*

Same as above except DD poses less of a threat. By a bit. 

Marco would give Aokiji difficulty I believe. How much is difficult to tell. The war didn't paint a good portrait of him but the war was pre-skip and all over the place. You can't really tell anything from the war. Marco, Jozu, Vista, (even Ace) and Admirals are a lot more powerful than their war counter parts.  

And Mihawk would give him a lot of difficulty. Mihawk should be a very powerful character even though he hasn't done much. I would still give it to Aokiji. After a prolonged high level difficulty.


----------



## RF (Sep 11, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> And Vista looked so much better.



Crossing blades with Mihawk for a chapter and not losing the edge > Whatever Doflamingo did


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 11, 2013)

Vista is overrated as fuck. DD wount even need extreme diff to beat that swordsman


----------



## RF (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope. Vista ≈ Doflamingo


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 11, 2013)

Vista = low top tier.
Doflamingo = high high tier

Marco > Jozu > Vista > Doflamingo.

Zoro and Luffy are able to defeat Doflamingo with extrem difficulty, actually maybe high for Zoro because swords > strings.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 11, 2013)

Zoro is weaker than Law and Doflamingo.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Sep 11, 2013)

Zoro is a horrible matchup for Law, lol.
Doflamingo is Luffy's level (high high tier) hes weaker than Vista who is low top tier
Vista would mid diff Dofla


----------



## Shinthia (Sep 11, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Nope. Vista ≈ Doflamingo



Extravlad & Harufan agrees with u. So, u lose.


----------



## Shin Gouki (Sep 12, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco
S2: He clears this. Man is a beast.


----------



## Laspes (Sep 15, 2013)

S1: Stops at Marco
S2: Stops at Mihawk


----------

